
Goldman CEO takes the subway, gets his own coffee and has a side hustle as a DJ - amrrs
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/05/why-goldman-sachs-ceo-david-solomon-takes-subway-gets-his-own-coffee.html
======
rvz
Good on him. We need more CEOs like him coming back to earth and getting off
of their company thrones and discarding their God-complex personalities to
behave like humans for once.

Perhaps there are several CEOs who are completely remote from reality that
they struggle to identify the price of bread, milk and eggs from the local
supermarket and would pay $10,000 on a pizza instead.

